

Ask HN: Python for Android -- Help needed - Mz

I am trying to set up Kivy on my Android. I have gotten through bits and pieces of the instructions but I find myself stuck at the moment because I cannot determine which specific Python 2.7 to download. My googlefu is coming up short.<p>http://python.org/download/releases/2.7.3/<p>I am guessing I need one of the three that say "tar ball" but which one? Can anyone tell me which one or tell me where I might find the answer?<p>I also cannot find a functional virtual box download. From what I have read, I am not the only one. Does anyone have a solution for this problem?<p>I no doubt have a lot more to do, but these two sticking points have me completely stalled.
======
Mz
Clickable: <http://python.org/download/releases/2.7.3/>

The instructions I am trying to follow:

[http://kivy.org/docs/guide/packaging-
android.html#packaging-...](http://kivy.org/docs/guide/packaging-
android.html#packaging-your-application-for-kivy-launcher)

